# Google- My Long Journey with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) - This is Bath



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*My Long Journey with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS)*
*This is Bath*
"I had been suffering from a stomach condition (*IBS*) for roughly ten years before I first went to see Heba at the Nutrition and Wellness Centre. In this time I had gone from doctor to doctor, had numerous hospital visits, had tried acupuncture *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

